# Why are banned posters profiles not searchable?



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

I was reading the banned poster thread but the rules of that thread specially warned to not go off topic, so I had to search for some sub-forum where this question might be appropriate. I hope this is the forum.

I've been reading deep into the archives and come across many of the fallen, prolific and sensible posters who used to be regulars and are now banned, so wanting to read some of their other comments and I find that a click on their name doesn't take me to their profile page, instead I'm redirected to the title page of various sub-forums. Is this re-direct by design or is it a glitch? If by design, can someone explain the reason that the profile page is not fully functional. 

I want to note a weird effect which comes from reading old threads, the number of banned posters in those threads is off the charts. I get the reason for that effect, but still weird and sad.

As for a suggestion, do the mods ever reach out to long-ago posters and ask if they'd like to come back and post an update. There are some truly epic personal sagas that have been detailed here and I'm sure many members, after having read and invested in those threads and found some meaning in them, would love to read an update. Sham-Wow, Tears, Rookie, The Flood, Regret and Dig. You read these stories of their lives and then they just disappear and we're all left hanging. That's life, I suppose, but it sure would be nice to get an update. I know that MattMatt had personal contact with Tears. Hope she is doing well - from a stranger to her because her story was from long before I arrived.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lance Mannion said:


> I was reading the banned poster thread but the rules of that thread specially warned to not go off topic, so I had to search for some sub-forum where this question might be appropriate. I hope this is the forum.
> 
> I've been reading deep into the archives and come across many of the fallen, prolific and sensible posters who used to be regulars and are now banned, so wanting to read some of their other comments and I find that a click on their name doesn't take me to their profile page, instead I'm redirected to the title page of various sub-forums. Is this re-direct by design or is it a glitch? If by design, can someone explain the reason that the profile page is not fully functional.


If you click on a user's name in the left on part of a post, it will take you to their profile. If you click on their name in quote, it will take you to their original post that is quoted.

You'd have to provide a link to the post and user name that you say is taking you to the title page of various sub-forums. Also a screen shot of what you are calling "the title page of various sub-forums" would be helpful as I'm not sure what you are talking aobut.



Lance Mannion said:


> I want to note a weird effect which comes from reading old threads, the number of banned posters in those threads is off the charts. I get the reason for that effect, but still weird and sad.
> 
> As for a suggestion, do the mods ever reach out to long-ago posters and ask if they'd like to come back and post an update. There are some truly epic personal sagas that have been detailed here and I'm sure many members, after having read and invested in those threads and found some meaning in them, would love to read an update. Sham-Wow, Tears, Rookie, The Flood, Regret and Dig. You read these stories of their lives and then they just disappear and we're all left hanging. That's life, I suppose, but it sure would be nice to get an update. I know that MattMatt had personal contact with Tears. Hope she is doing well - from a stranger to her because her story was from long before I arrived.


People earn bans for constantly breaking rules, being sockpuppets (having more than one account), or they can ask for a ban. And no, we do not contact trouble makers and ask them to return.

Most posters don't stay here for a long time. They deal with their issues and move on with their lives. We seldom find out the final resolution in the vast majority of situations. That's the nature of a forum like this.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

Just some random banned users I found in a post.









Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com












Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com












Talk About Marriage







www.talkaboutmarriage.com





The one user link which redirected to a subforum was Chris999 (he used some different number combination but now I can't find an actual comment to get his accurate username.) His page redirected to Relationship and Addictions, There were other banned users who redirected to different sub-forms, but I can't remember they usernames,


----------

